# Larger front bead for SKB 585.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I want to put a larger bead on my SKB 585 and they sell them on the net by screw & tread size and count. Any one have an Idea?

 Al


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

skb parts list shows front bead sight with thread 6-48


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks.

 Al


----------

